# Geisterbilder

## AROK

Hallo,

auf meinem Gentoo System mit ATI 9600XT und 19" CRT habe ich ein Problem mit der Darstellung von Schriften und anderen Formen. 

Fettere Schrift und Formen (z.B. der Linke Rand dieser Textbox) werden in Form von Geisterbildern oder Schatten nach rechts versetzt. 

Unter Windows tritt das Problem nicht auf, liegt also nicht an der Hardware.

Xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "v4l"

        Load  "v4l2"

        SubSection  "extmod"

                Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      360   270     # mm

        ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

       Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "CTX"

        ModelName    "3700"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 95.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"

        Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

        Option      "backingstore" "true"

       # Option     "AGPMode"            "4"

       # Option     "AGPSize"            "64"

        Option     "AGPFastWrite"       "true"

        Option      "DRI"       "true"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "on"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1024x786" "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection

```

Hat von euch vielleicht Jemand nen Tip für mich?

Dank und Gruß

AROK

----------

## schotter

Ein Screenshot wäre hilfreich. http://www.imageshack.us/

----------

## Vortex375

Eventuell wird der Monitor mit einer falschen / zu hohen Wiederholrate angesprochen und das Bild wird deswegen verschwommen dargestellt.

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber auf dem Bildschirmfoto verschwinden die Geisterbilder wenn ich hineinzoome, der Effekt entsteht also erst bei der Darstellung auf dem Monitor. 

Zuerst hatte ich das Kabel in Verdacht, da ein schlechtes VGA Kabel auch zu solchen Effekten führt, aber wie gesagt, es tritt nicht unter Windows auf. Ich tippe darauf das es an der Grafikkarte, bzw. deren Treiber liegt. Habe aber bei einer Suche danach nichts gefunden. Es ist auch mal besser und mal Schlimmer. Habe schon Moire und Synchronisationen am Monitor verstellt, aber das hat keine Auswirkung.

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Eventuell wird der Monitor mit einer falschen / zu hohen Wiederholrate angesprochen und das Bild wird deswegen verschwommen dargestellt.

 

Der Monitor sagt: 85,5 Hz vertikal, 91,5kHz horizontal bei 1280*1024, sollte passen. Werde das mal unter Windows nochmal prüfen, wie da die Werte sind. 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## Vortex375

Wäre gut, wenn du einen Screenshot machen und hochladen könntest. Wenn auf diesem dann alles OK aussieht, dann liegt es mit Sicherheit am Treiber bzw. der Ausgabe auf dem Monitor.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Bei welcher Bildwiederholrate wird denn der Monitor betrieben?

----------

## AROK

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Bei welcher Bildwiederholrate wird denn der Monitor betrieben?

 

siehe oben: 85 HZ

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Wäre gut, wenn du einen Screenshot machen und hochladen könntest. Wenn auf diesem dann alles OK aussieht, dann liegt es mit Sicherheit am Treiber bzw. der Ausgabe auf dem Monitor.

 

Zum Screenshot: siehe oben. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> enn auf diesem dann alles OK aussieht, dann liegt es mit Sicherheit am Treiber bzw. der Ausgabe auf dem Monitor.
> 
> 

 

Welche Stellschrauben gibt es denn da noch ?

Gruß

AROK

----------

## slick

Das letzte Mal wo ich soetwas gesehen habe war als zwei Rechner über so einen VGA-Umschalter an einem Monitor hingen. Bei Dir nicht der Fall nehme ich an(?) aber wollte es mal gesagt haben. Man übersieht so schnell was ... </SchußInsBlaue>

----------

## think4urs11

noch so eine blöde Idee: Windows arbeitet mit 1024x768 und Gentoo mit 1280x1024 (oder vice versa)?

Nachdem es ein CRT und kein TFT ist scheidet die Variante 'Win nimmt DVI'/'Gentoo nimmt VGA' wohl aus.

----------

## AROK

 *slick wrote:*   

> Das letzte Mal wo ich soetwas gesehen habe war als zwei Rechner über so einen VGA-Umschalter an einem Monitor hingen. Bei Dir nicht der Fall nehme ich an(?) aber wollte es mal gesagt haben. Man übersieht so schnell was ... </SchußInsBlaue>

 

Der Monitor hängt direkt am PC. Und, wie gesagt, unter Windows (kann manchmal doch noch zu was nütze sein außer zocken  :Wink:  ) tritt es auch nicht auf.

----------

## AROK

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> noch so eine blöde Idee: Windows arbeitet mit 1024x768 und Gentoo mit 1280x1024 (oder vice versa)?
> 
> Nachdem es ein CRT und kein TFT ist scheidet die Variante 'Win nimmt DVI'/'Gentoo nimmt VGA' wohl aus.

 

Nein, beides exakt gleich. Habe auch die Werte am Monitor nochmal kontrolliert: 85,5 Hz vertikal, 91,5kHz horizontal bei 1280*1024 bei Win und Gentoo die gleiche Anzeige. 

Kann man an der GraKa irgendwelche Timings oder so etwas noch feintunen (ATI-Trieber)?

----------

## schotter

 *AROK wrote:*   

>  *Vortex375 wrote:*   Wäre gut, wenn du einen Screenshot machen und hochladen könntest. Wenn auf diesem dann alles OK aussieht, dann liegt es mit Sicherheit am Treiber bzw. der Ausgabe auf dem Monitor. Zum Screenshot: siehe oben.

 und wennst einfach mal die Digicam nimmst?

----------

## borsdel

Moinsen,

auch wenn die Wiederholfrequenzen gleich sind, muss es noch lange nicht das gleiche Bild wie unter Windows sein.

beim start von X werden zusammen mit EDID die Modelines berechnet, klappt aber nicht immer perfekt, deswegen mein Tipp:

```

Section "Monitor"

 ...

 Option  "IgnoreEDID"   "1"

 ...

 Modeline "1680x1050" 147.1 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087 -hsync +vsync

 ...
```

und dann mal die Modeline erzeugen/ersetzen mit

http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl

http://koala.ilog.fr/cgi-bin/nph-colas-modelines

http://www.bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/

und schaun ob es jetzt passender wird.

btw: bei nem 19" CRT wäre es doch sinnvoller auf 1280*960pixel zu setzen, weil 4:3 Seitenverhältnis und du sonst non-square-pixel hättest...

mfg borsdel

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> auch wenn die Wiederholfrequenzen gleich sind, muss es noch lange nicht das gleiche Bild wie unter Windows sein. 

 

Wenn der Monitor (im OSD-Menü nehme ich an) die gleichen Werte anzeigt, dann muss es eigentlich auch das gleiche Bild sein.

----------

## borsdel

eben nicht! denn es ist auch entscheidend, wöruber das sync kommt (vsync+, vsync-, sync on green) und noch vieles mehr (ja, ich steck da auch nicht so drin)...

aber die fünf minuten auf der console mit vi/nano solltest du dir evtl auch noch zeit nehmen  :Wink: 

mfg borsdel

----------

## AROK

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> Moinsen,
> 
> auch wenn die Wiederholfrequenzen gleich sind, muss es noch lange nicht das gleiche Bild wie unter Windows sein.
> 
> beim start von X werden zusammen mit EDID die Modelines berechnet, klappt aber nicht immer perfekt, deswegen mein Tipp:
> ...

 

Das habe ich mal so: 

```

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      360   270     # mm

        ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

        Identifier   "Monitor1"

        VendorName   "CTX"

        ModelName    "3700"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 95.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

        Option      "DPMS"

        Option      "IgnoreEDID"   "1"

        #Modeline    "1680x1050" 147.1 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087 -hsync +vsync

        Modeline    "1280x960@85" 171.00 1280 1312 1960 1992 960 978 991 1009

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        #Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Monitor    "Monitor1"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x960" "1024x786" "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

versucht umzusetzen.

Aber der Monitor zeigt nach wie vor die gleichen Werte an. 1280x960 wird dann wohl nicht unterstützt, oder? 

sind das :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat Xorg.0.log | grep 1280x960
> 
> cat Xorg.0.log | grep 1280x1024
> ...

 

Die unterstützen?

Gruß

AROK

----------

## borsdel

tachsen,

du musst die modes auch noch eintragen  :Idea: 

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x960" "1024x786" ##am besten absteigend sortieren zb wegen kdm

        EndSubSection

EndSection 
```

mfg borsdel

----------

## chilla

Ich habe diese Geisterbilder auch: Alles wirt einen Schatten nach rechts. 

Aber bei kommt das sowohl unter windows als auch unter linux und auch, wenn ich den Monitor an andere Rechner anschliesse. Liegt definitiv an dem alten Teil.. ist ein Compaq mv 920 19" crt...  kann man nix machen  :Wink: 

Aber da du dir ja so sicher bist, dass das bei dir unter win nicht auftritt, kanns vielleicht doch was softwareseitiges sein.

----------

## AROK

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> tachsen,
> 
> du musst die modes auch noch eintragen 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hab ich getan, siehe oben!

----------

## borsdel

upps, habe ich wohl übersehen.

nunja, eigentlich solltest du jetzt mehrere auflöungen zur verfügung haben, welche mit xrandr (oder irgenwelchen tools von kde/gnome usw) ausgewählt werden können (ohne x-neustart).

wenn du nur eine auflösung in die xorg.conf einträgst, wird natürlich diese verwendet, oder es sollte nen fehler geben, da keine ausweichmöglichkeit vorhanden ist.

mfg borsdel

----------

## AROK

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> upps, habe ich wohl übersehen.
> 
> nunja, eigentlich solltest du jetzt mehrere auflöungen zur verfügung haben, welche mit xrandr (oder irgenwelchen tools von kde/gnome usw) ausgewählt werden können (ohne x-neustart).
> 
> wenn du nur eine auflösung in die xorg.conf einträgst, wird natürlich diese verwendet, oder es sollte nen fehler geben, da keine ausweichmöglichkeit vorhanden ist.
> ...

 

Die Auflösung 1280x960 kann ich aber leider trotzdem nicht einstellen. 

Das Problem besteht mit den Modifikationen weiterhin, aber ich habe herausgefunden, dass das Bild besser wird, wenn ich den Monitor nur mit 75 Hz ansteuere- zumindest mal eine Notlösung. Eigentlich kann der Monitor bei der Auflösung sogar 120Hz.

Danke für die vielen Vorschläge!

Gruß AROK

----------

## borsdel

moin, wodran es jetzt noch hapert, kann ich auch nicht sagen, denn eigentlich sollten 1280x960 drin sein.

was die 120hz bei sxga angehen, das mag ich zu bezweifeln bei nem 19" crt...

mfg borsdel

----------

